# Moon Breaker ???



## Carp--Angler (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo leute was sagt ihr zu dem Teil kann man sich das Kaufen oder lieber nicht ?

Also ich möchte mir nicht gleich wieder eins kaufen,also die nächsten jahre .

Was noch zu sagen ist ich gehe im Jahr ca 15 bis 20 mal Nachtangeln also nicht viel und ( auch bei regen ) .

Also ist das Teil ok oder nicht was sagt ihr dazu ?


Link :
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....-neuheit-2009-p-15677&cName=zelteschirme-c-26


----------



## canim84 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*

ich schliesse mich der frage mal an, da ich auch gerade überlege mir das teilchen zu kaufen.


oder eben das hier: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....-crush-castle-p-10990&cName=zelteschirme-c-26


----------



## DogTag (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*

Ich hab das Teil beim Fish-In in Österreich am Wasser gesehen. Was soll ich sagen?
Es ist baugleich mit dem B.Richi T-Rex, Masterbaits DevilDome, Spro Specialist irgendwas, Ultimate dingens bumens...


----------



## Tino (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*



canim84 schrieb:


> ich schliesse mich der frage mal an, da ich auch gerade überlege mir das teilchen zu kaufen.
> 
> 
> oder eben das hier: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....-crush-castle-p-10990&cName=zelteschirme-c-26




Lies Dir doch mal die abgegebenen Bewertungen durch.
Da bekommste große Augen.|bigeyes


----------



## Tino (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*



Carp--Angler schrieb:


> Hallo leute was sagt ihr zu dem Teil kann man sich das Kaufen oder lieber nicht ?
> 
> Also ich möchte mir nicht gleich wieder eins kaufen,also die nächsten jahre .
> 
> ...



Ich denke mit dem Teil machste nichts falsch.

Ich benutze seit kurzem den Anaconda Metro Dome 1.

Schön groß, hinten zwei große Fenster,top verarbeitet und durch die hinteren Zusatzfenster brauchste auch bei Regen im Sommer keinen Überwurf.
Was meine Kaufentscheidung war.#6


----------



## Fury87 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*

Also ich bin auch kein Karpfenangler! Aber trotzdem Brauche ich ein zelt, wenn es mal über den abend hinaus auf raubfisch geht!  

Ich kann ich wirklich das hier: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ate-protect-dreamcatcher-duo-mkii-2man-p-3957 

empfehlen! es ist zurzeit nicht lieferbar..aber in spätestens 1 woche bekommt man es wieder! Und für den preis gibt es kein besseres! #6 Ich bin damit super zufrieden! Es hält bei jeden wetter stand! Und das material ist auch richtig gut! Super verarbeitet! 

Also lieber ein wenig warten!


----------



## Fury87 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.d...teschirme-c-26


Die bewertungen sind ja mal mehr als geil! Habe mich halb totgelacht!   Besonders die stelle mit der tropfsteinhöhle |supergri 

 DIe hat er geschrieben! der scheint alles andere als zufrieden zusein!









						war gestern beim fischen, mußte leider feststellen, das es das zelt von mit zu voreilig bewertet wurde!
es ist ein reines trockenwetterzelt!!! gestern genete es und überall an den nähten lief wasser herein!!
ist bei regen nicht zu gebrauchen!!! bin abgesoffen alles naß!!!







Ich						habe doch mitgeteilt, das ihr die gute bewertung dieses zeltes streichen sollt!!! bei regenwetter ist es
eine tropfsteinhöhle!!! kann man es zurückschicken?? wie schauts aus mit garantie??


----------



## Tino (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich würde eher behaupten, dass die Bewertung das komplette Gegenteil eine "Kaufempfehlung" ist - bei einer solchen Bewertung würde ich meilenweit Abstand von dem Teil nehmen - Ein Zelt sollte schon dicht sein!#t




Mein Tip bezog sich auf den Kollegen mit dem Anaconda Moon Breaker.
Da hast Du mich falsch zitiert Martin.

Warum sollte ich was schrottiges empfehlen???|kopfkrat


----------



## canim84 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*

ich bekomme es von einem freund für 20 euro. er hats einmal benutzt, auch bei regen und er sgate mir es ist dicht.
wenn nicht nimmt er es zurück.

da die bewertung von einer person sind, kann es ja sein, dass es einfach ein mangelhaftes zelt war, welches er bekommen hat.

ich bleibe höchstens mal ne nacht am wasser, wenn überhaupt. dafür lohnt das ganze aufbauen einfach nicht.
ich will es tagsüber nutzen, gegen sonne und regen.
es sollte also schon sehr schnell auf-und abzubauen sein.

habt ihr disbezüglich andere vorschläge!?


----------



## Fury87 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*

Also jedes gute zelt lässt sich in 3min aufbauen! Wenn dir das auch zu lange dauert, dann weiß ich auch nicht! #6


----------



## Carras (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*



canim84 schrieb:


> ich bekomme es von einem freund für 20 euro. er hats einmal benutzt, auch bei regen und er sgate mir es ist dicht.
> wenn nicht nimmt er es zurück.
> 
> da die bewertung von einer person sind, kann es ja sein, dass es einfach ein mangelhaftes zelt war, welches er bekommen hat.
> ...


 
Hi,

nehm einfache Brolly oder Nubrolly Systeme. 
Schirm aufspannen, Heringen in den Boden drücken, 2 Strompoles anschrauben,....fertig.

Wird das Wetter sehr ungemütlich,...Überwurf drüber oder die Frontpanels einzippen und gut ist.

UND....ein Schirmsystem geht in vielen Gewässern eher als Wetterschutz durch, als irgendwelche anderen Zeltsysteme.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Jan216 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*

Hallo Carp--Angler,
wenn du es noch nicht gekauft hast schau mal bei Askari nach.
Da kostet es im moment nur 85 Euro!
 Hier ein Link:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...elte/saenger-anaconda-moon-breaker/detail.jsf

MfG Jan


----------



## Jan216 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*

Oh tut mir Leid habe gar nicht auf das Datum geguckt ^^
etwas spät


----------



## Wizard2 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*

haste mal genau gelesen? der winterskin kostet 85,99 euro das zelt 179,99 euro#h


----------



## realbait (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*

haha,
das Zelt für 80 takken bekommst du never!!!


----------



## carptime (13. März 2012)

*AW: Moon Breaker ???*

moin tino,
wie kann ich mir denn die bewertungen vom monn breaker ansehen??


----------

